# Husband sexting, help



## Notanidiot (Mar 15, 2011)

So I have caught my husband saying inappropriate things through fb and texting over the last 5 years. This last time was on Sunday at 1 a.m. Naked pictures of the girls, VERY sexual conversation etc. I texted them all back, copied all of the messages between him and them and sent them to my phone from his. I deleted all of the texts, but left the email to me. I also deleted all of the photos. I went out of town that day for work and he finally figured out I knew. He started with the I'm so sorry and all the other bull. He then sent me all of the songs that are ours or songs that say I'm sorry etc. I told him, using the words of the songs, that the road is very broken and I don't see how it will get better. I got to the hotel and he had arrainged to have flowers and a teddy bear in my room waiting. Nice jesture, but for me, more of an I'm sorry I got caught. We argued that night, then he started with the I will fix this, I promise bull. I've heard it before and just when I think we are back on track, it happens again. Determined to not end our marriage in a fit of hurt and anger, I decided to fight for it. When I came home, he met me outside with a dozen roses, and on one knee re-proposed to me with a ring he bought that day that was the ring he planned on getting me but couldn't afford. I said I wasn't ready for a ring, he said it was a promise and to wait to put it on till I believed in him again. He said all the right things, he exposed himself to his family and our friends, even the ones that would judge him the worse. He swore to fight to get us back. Well, that was Wed. night and tonight, after a pretty good day, very loving to me, went through the pictures in his phone (none bad now), well anyway, we went to bed. He fell asleep before I got there and I saw his phone so I looked. Nothing bad till I came across text to his ex. They share custody of their daughter, so I usually don't think twice, but decided to check the thread...yeah, after the flowers were sent to the hotel and the songs, he asked her if she wanted the best oral she ever had. He kept the conversation, even stating times etc. I flipped! Woke him up, screamed, threw the ring along with my original rings, went into a state of disbelief, anger, hatred and well, still haven't hit the hurt stage. How do I get passed this if at all? Is there hope? He is a great dad and our son adores him. I don't want to share my child or put him through what I see his daughter go through. I just need help.


----------



## Notanidiot (Mar 15, 2011)

Actually should change my name...guess I really am an idiot.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

I wouldn't believe a word he ever said. He will continue to lie and manipulate you untill you have had enough.


----------



## Forsaken (Feb 14, 2011)

Kinda makes me wonder what him and his first wife got a D over... It won't suprise me if he was doing the same thing to her back when they were married, he has probably been doing this his whole life.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, my. It sounds like he's a serial cheater. Tell him he can leave. Mean it. Get tested.


----------



## Corkey88 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sex addict, serial cheater, liar..call it what you will - if you want to live with a man you never ever will trust, that is your call. Trust me on this - your kids will be better off with you happy then with you dieing a little bit every day being married to this man. 

It is is tough to hear but it is the truth.


----------



## Jones (Sep 15, 2010)

This guy is no good. Plain and simple. You have to let him go or he will just continue deceiving you. If he stays you will spend the rest of your days having to check up on him. You don't need that.


----------



## moon7577 (Mar 26, 2011)

mine goes further. im almost positive my husband went to a escort on his way home from work tonight. ill give more detail tomorrow. sleepy, gdnite


----------

